# *1 Star, 'Cold Ride'



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Not a single peep during the ride asking for temperature to be raised.

Is this a new scam to get a free ride?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Not a single peep during the ride asking for temperature to be raised.
> 
> Is this a new scam to get a free ride?


I think they meant "cool ride" and just hit the first star they could find thinking that meant you're #1 in their eyes...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I like the way you presented that LOL


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Not a single peep during the ride asking for temperature to be raised.
> 
> Is this a new scam to get a free ride?


I always ask them about 2 minutes after they get in if they are comfortable with the temperature. They always like that.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

OneRideOneVomit said:


> I always ask them about 2 minutes after they get in if they are comfortable with the temperature. They always like that.


I will try that going forward.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Not a single peep during the ride asking for temperature to be raised.
> 
> Is this a new scam to get a free ride?


"Scam to get a free ride?" Surely you are not referring to our highly esteemed ridership? You may now apologize.


----------



## Rainbows&unicorns (Mar 2, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> I will try that going forward.


I always ask about temperature and music being to their liking.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Like they need a new scam to get a free ride, lol.

The old scams are still working!


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

OneRideOneVomit said:


> I always ask them about 2 minutes after they get in if they are comfortable with the temperature. They always like that.


I always look for a safe place to park about 2 minutes after they get in. Then I politely request them to step out of the car, pull down their pants, then I kiss their ass.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

You just can’t win with some pax. I always ask about music and temps. Most will say something like I listen to anything or whatever you want. I put on a classical station and then they ding me for awful music.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

LAbDog65 said:


> You just can't win with some pax. I always ask about music and temps. Most will say something like I listen to anything or whatever you want. I put on a classical station and then they ding me for awful music.


Yeah I used to ask about music. I used to play all sorts of music. I used to use Pandora. I used to have a minispeaker for pax to connect to.

Now I don't play any music except on specific request. And the only thing I let them request is the radio. "Got an AUX cable?" Sorry, my car doesn't have an AUX PORT! If they are in the shotgun seat I turn on the radio and let them adjust it however they want. If they are in the backseat and they request it I'll ask them what station.

I have not found any decrease in ratings from this method.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Not a single peep during the ride asking for temperature to be raised.
> 
> Is this a new scam to get a free ride?


Peep! Peep!


----------

